# que significa la abreviacion bn?



## impulsiu (8 Mar 2011)

en este titular :Mitsubishi to invest up to $20bn in Indonesia - Univision Wires

habla de $20 bn, y mi duda es que significa bn, que traduccion tiene en valor monetario ? porque supongo que sera un valor monetario ? 

gracias


----------



## Raven Seldon (8 Mar 2011)

bn = Billions, creo.


----------



## Viricida (8 Mar 2011)

billion = 1.000 millones (millardos). O sea, no el billón europeo (un millón de millones).


----------



## impulsiu (8 Mar 2011)

gracias pero eso seguro que no...


----------



## Antiparras (8 Mar 2011)

impulsiu dijo:


> gracias pero eso seguro que no...



pues va a ser que si...


----------



## impulsiu (8 Mar 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> pues va a ser que si...



perdon pero si he iniciado este post es porque no se que significa, pero billones no


----------



## 7º_Día (8 Mar 2011)

Extracto del propio artículo:

Indonesia said Wednesday that Japan's Mitsubishi Corp. planned to invest up to $20 billion in the Southeast Asian nation over 10 years in projects ranging from car making to infrastructure.

Hijo, ¿para qué te ha dado Dios los hogos?


----------



## impulsiu (8 Mar 2011)

mira ya tengo la noticia en invertia.

Mitsubishi invertir 20.000 millones de dlares en Indonesia. Noticias en Invertia

y resulta que son miles de millones, pero yo lo que queria saber era donde decia que Bn quiere decir miles de millones

alguien lo sabe ???

gracias


----------



## impulsiu (8 Mar 2011)

7º_Día dijo:


> Extracto del propio artículo:
> 
> Indonesia said Wednesday that Japan's Mitsubishi Corp. planned to invest up to $20 billion in the Southeast Asian nation over 10 years in projects ranging from car making to infrastructure.
> 
> Hijo, ¿para qué te ha dado Dios los hogos?



pues va a ser que no...y sino mira el articulo de Invertia.

pero repito , lo que yo quiero saber es donde encontrar donde explica que la abreviacion Bn significa miles de millonesienso:

gracias


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (8 Mar 2011)

TrueBilman dijo:


> billion = 1.000 millones (millardos). O sea, no el billón europeo (un millón de millones).



Aquí te lo explican. Un billón americano no es un millón europeo si no que es un millardo.


----------



## CASA (8 Mar 2011)

billion - WordReference.com Dictionary of English




> Concise Oxford English Dictionary © 2008 Oxford University Press:
> billion/ˈbɪljən/
> ▶cardinal number (pl. billions or (with numeral or quantifying word) same)
> 
> ...


----------



## impulsiu (8 Mar 2011)

entonces *€2,0 Bn *que importe es en euros ???


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Mar 2011)

impulsiu dijo:


> entonces *€2,0 Bn *que importe es en euros ???



bn=billion americano=1.000 millones europeo

€2,0 Bn = 2.000 millones de euros


Madre...que daño ha hecho la ESO...


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (8 Mar 2011)

Y vendrán 13bn de naves (y de tags) en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## 7º_Día (8 Mar 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> bn=billion americano=1.000 millones europeo
> 
> €2,0 Bn = 2.000 millones de euros
> 
> ...



Si tenemos que empezar por enseñar las vocales, mal vamos.

¿Tan difícil es abrir la wiki?


----------



## impulsiu (8 Mar 2011)

7º_Día dijo:


> Si tenemos que empezar por enseñar las vocales, mal vamos.
> 
> ¿Tan difícil es abrir la wiki?



1. en la wiki no esta, y sino por favor decirme donde

2. si tan facil es, resulta que al principio del post nadie ha respondido que Bn son mil millones ( esa es la respuesta )

3. vocales ? yo porque nadie lo supiera no he faltado al respeto

4. la ESO ? sigo sin faltar al respeto a nadie

y sigo preguntando ...

5. sin el 2,0 o sea con 2 Bn tambien serian 2000 millones ?


----------



## Taxidermista (8 Mar 2011)

impulsiu dijo:


> 1. En la wiki no esta, y sino por favor decirme donde
> 
> 2. Si tan facil es, resulta que al principio del post nadie ha respondido que bn son mil millones ( esa es la respuesta )



*Te lo dijeron en el tercer mensaje y tú erre que erre que no. Aprende a leer, cojones!!!!!*


----------



## impulsiu (8 Mar 2011)

lo que tu quieras pero hay una cosa que NUNCA se puede perder, y se llama RESPETO. (tema cerrado)


----------



## Taxidermista (8 Mar 2011)

impulsiu dijo:


> (tema cerrado)



Demos gracias a Dios por los pequeños favores. Ala pues.


----------



## Harold Alexander (8 Mar 2011)

impulsiu dijo:


> mira ya tengo la noticia en invertia.
> 
> Mitsubishi invertir 20.000 millones de dlares en Indonesia. Noticias en Invertia
> 
> ...



Merriam-Webster's Learner's Dictionary


> Meaning:
> [count] 1 : the number 1,000,000,000 : one thousand million


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Mar 2011)

impulsiu dijo:


> y sigo preguntando ...
> 
> 5. sin el 2,0 o sea con 2 Bn tambien serian 2000 millones ?



:: :: :: ::


Baneo ya!


----------



## NetiZen (9 Mar 2011)

No todo el mundo ha tenido la suerte de disfrutar de una educación de calidad.
No todo el mundo tiene la suerte de ser inteligente.

Eso lo entiendo y lo acepto.

Pero a la gente que presume de su ignorancia, a la gente que abusa de los demás para que le enseñen y al tiempo se niega a aprender, que la aguante sus semejantes.
Ya vale de hacernos perder el tiempo a los demás con su holgazanería.

Billón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------

